# 2013 Gulf Red snapper



## d-a (Jan 11, 2013)

It's that time of the year again. The Gulf Council is wanting public input on the new proposed regulations. (I don't know why, they never seem to listen to it)

Any way here is a YouTube video of the proposal. 

d-a

Please be sure to embed all videos as required by forum rules


----------



## tjchurch (Jan 11, 2013)

One fish for every two people on board has got to be the stupidest thing I have heard of. If we don't take our country back from the idiots in charge we're sunk. Do they really think people will send the time and expense to go fish for a half of a fish?


----------



## Bryannecker (Jan 11, 2013)

Why are we allowing these folks to dictate these whacko ideas to us in the first place?  Simply because government is way out of control and does not represent the consent of the governed in this and many other, if not all, phases of governance.  It is big government in action.  The net result will be another blow to the recreational fishing industry and anglers in general, which will lead to the total collapse of that sector of our economy.  Boat sales, and new manufacturing is way down and many anglers have given up and sold their vessels.  There seems to be a pattern to the current administration and with the regulatory bosses that we have and it is most disturbing.  They are all adding to our individual misery index as citizens of this country.  Their other initiatives of recent days is the move to restrict the second amendment.  Our forefathers envisioned this state of affairs and recommended that the ultimate remedy is a full fledged revolt.  The current regime knows this and is doing everything they can to inflame the situation.  The latest election did not help,  and I have lost any hope for reform through the ballot box.  Our ancestors tried the peaceful approach with the king before the final solution.  I believe that is where we are headed and this is just another straw on the camel's back.  It will not stop and will get to the tipping point very soon.  Thanks for posting this latest installment in the saga of the decline of America.
Capt. Jimmy


----------



## EllijayFalconsFan (Jan 11, 2013)

The fact that they even bring up 1 fish per 2 anglers is shocking.  I mean what kind of bag limit is that?  Two people go out to catch a snapper and only one person can reel one in legally?  I don't get the insanity when it comes to this species.  Conservation is important but the line into ignorance has been crossed.  The fact that they are surprised the quota was exceeded when they added days due to weather shows how short-sighted they are.


----------



## grouper throat (Jan 11, 2013)

They're doing their best to shut off all of the bottom fishing seasons slowly. Let it burn, I've gave up.


----------



## robertyb (Jan 11, 2013)

EllijayFalconsFan said:


> The fact that they even bring up 1 fish per 2 anglers is shocking.  I mean what kind of bag limit is that?  Two people go out to catch a snapper and only one person can reel one in legally?  I don't get the insanity when it comes to this species.  Conservation is important but the line into ignorance has been crossed.  The fact that they are surprised the quota was exceeded when they added days due to weather shows how short-sighted they are.



I can see it now Travis. You are out in your Yak and catch a big snapper. Opps! Only one person in the boat so out comes the filet knife so you can keep your half of the fish.  
Or even better.. John is with you in his Yak. You both hook up on 15 lb. fish and both bring them in. I hope I am close enough to see ya'll swinging paddles at each others heads to determine who gets to keep a fish.  

Your avatar looks good man. Did you drop a few lbs? Tell J. and Brittany I said Hi!


----------



## EllijayFalconsFan (Jan 11, 2013)

robertyb said:


> I can see it now Travis. You are out in your Yak and catch a big snapper. Opps! Only one person in the boat so out comes the filet knife so you can keep your half of the fish.
> Or even better.. John is with you in his Yak. You both hook up on 15 lb. fish and both bring them in. I hope I am close enough to see ya'll swinging paddles at each others heads to determine who gets to keep a fish.
> 
> Your avatar looks good man. Did you drop a few lbs? Tell J. and Brittany I said Hi!



Yeah I'm losing weight.  Had to drop a few things were getting out of hand!  I think I might still woop John over our  one Red Snapper though 

In all seriousness though, this is getting insane.  I really feel for the people who try to make a living as charter captains.  It's going to be impossible to make any kind of money off bottom fishing now that you cannot keep anything.  Next they will put a limit on cigar minnows!  

Brittany says hey!


----------



## Capt Adam Peeples (Jan 11, 2013)

Folks, it is ridiculous what they are doing to our fishery!! Please go to this link, http://www.gulfcouncil.org/fishery_management_plans/scoping-thru-implementation.php and leave your comments for the council.  They have to read them at least and the more comments the better.  Also, please watch this video on youtube, http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature...&v=eLK3ql1-q0I it explains one of the biggest problems with NMFS stock assessment, they don't count fish on artificial reef zones only on natural bottom.  Basically, they go out into the middle of nowhere and randomly drop lines to see if they catch snapper, rather than assessing the major reef zones.


----------



## doates (Jan 12, 2013)

Capt Adam Peeples said:


> Folks, it is ridiculous what they are doing to our fishery!! Please go to this link, http://www.gulfcouncil.org/fishery_m...ementation.php and leave your comments for the council.  They have to read them at least and the more comments the better.  Also, please watch this video on youtube, http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature...&v=eLK3ql1-q0I it explains one of the biggest problems with NMFS stock assessment, they don't count fish on artificial reef zones only on natural bottom.  Basically, they go out into the middle of nowhere and randomly drop lines to see if they catch snapper, rather than assessing the major reef zones.



 link is no good


----------



## Capt Adam Peeples (Jan 12, 2013)

http://www.gulfcouncil.org/fishery_management_plans/scoping-thru-implementation.php

Sorry here is the correct link for commenting, it is Amendment 39 that concerns the Red Snapper


----------



## PappyHoel (Jan 12, 2013)

tjchurch said:


> One fish for every two people on board has got to be the stupidest thing I have heard of. If we don't take our country back from the idiots in charge we're sunk. Do they really think people will send the time and expense to go fish for a half of a fish?



And if you had 3 people on board you still could only have 1 fish.  Stupid rule


----------



## EllijayFalconsFan (Jan 12, 2013)

I left my comments.  It took awhile, they don't make the website very easy to use and reading the entire amendment takes forever.


----------



## Dustin Pate (Jan 13, 2013)

Absolutely disgusting what they have done to the bottom fishing.


----------



## FishingAddict (Jan 13, 2013)

I don't do a great deal of bottom fishing...however I went out with my fraternity brothers for some grouper and amberjack fishing for 6 hours out of pamama city this summer. 

I couldn't keep my bait down for more than 2 minutes because of the red snapper.  We caught over 40 of them (good sized) in three hours, until we ran out of bait.

I'm sure they need some sort of protection, but it seemed like we were fishing in a bream pond.


----------



## Parker Phoenix (Jan 14, 2013)

NOAA is so out of touch, they are for a lack of a better word, STUPID. And just if by any small chance, any of you NOAA or FMC's do happen to see this.....This middle finger is for you........


----------



## GoSic'm (Jan 14, 2013)

I wish everyone that has experienced the snapper explosion and how it's hurt the over all fishing in the gulf would leave some comments on the Gulf Council's proposed red snapper amendment.  Doubt it does any good, but there's only a handful of comments posted on it when we know there's thousands that have witnessed the fruits of their insane management practices since Obama appointed his buddies to rule NOAA.  Different council, but same mess going on in the Atlantic with the snapper and sea bass which proves that these councils are just puppets of NOAA or the same exact mind set of people are selectively appointed to these so called fisheries management councils.


----------



## fairweather (Jan 14, 2013)

Left a comment on the outside chance it will be read and considered. The proposed regulations are insane.


----------



## Pineyrooter (Jan 16, 2013)

Regs for Red Snapper are a total joke with RS swimming thick in the gulf. Many folks are catching RS on grouper spots  where they've never caught them before. The Gulf Council could care less about facts because they should have a good handle on actual population numbers by now. I would guess the 2013 season will be one fish per person and the season will be about 45 mins beginning at 4:30 am the first day in May with forecasted winds above 20 knots. And... the next report will be RS are overfished and continue to be overfished. If I wanted some RS I'd just go catch a couple-three and cook em on the boat.


----------



## Capt Hoop (Jan 17, 2013)

Leave a comment and if possable attend one of the many meetings on this ruling. The more they get negative feed back things may change. Maybe we could sue the nmfs for destroying everything.


----------



## fishnfool (Jan 18, 2013)

They are pencil pushers that never had a rod in their hands more than likely!


----------



## Wild Turkey (Jan 18, 2013)

"best scientific data availiable"
I guess thats why they use data from the 80's to determine the fish count last year.


----------



## pottydoc (Jan 19, 2013)

Capt Adam Peeples said:


> Folks, it is ridiculous what they are doing to our fishery!! Please go to this link, http://www.gulfcouncil.org/fishery_management_plans/scoping-thru-implementation.php and leave your comments for the council.  They have to read them at least and the more comments the better.  Also, please watch this video on youtube, http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature...&v=eLK3ql1-q0I it explains one of the biggest problems with NMFS stock assessment, they don't count fish on artificial reef zones only on natural bottom.  Basically, they go out into the middle of nowhere and randomly drop lines to see if they catch snapper, rather than assessing the major reef zones.



I didn't know that. I do know that there are a bunch of oil rigs offshore on Venice that it is pretty much impossible to catch anything besides ars on because you can't get a bait past them.

I just added my comments. You don't have to read the amendment, just scroll down to amendment 39, and click on Add Comments


----------



## Gordon (Feb 8, 2013)

Won't matter in a couple of year's.  There will be no Charter boats left to take folks out snapper fishing.  The Folks in the Gulf have dealt with enough in recent times.  They are resilient and hard working.  They will prosper once more if these crazy regulations are lifted.  Do these morons who make these rules up actually go fishing themselves?


----------



## oldenred (Feb 8, 2013)

I stopped caring what they think. I will keep what I want and they can kiss my rear end. Filet and release!


----------



## omegaman66 (Feb 24, 2013)

This is what is going on.  Noaa/nmfs do not want you to catch any red snapper ever again.  They let you catch some but are trying to drive you to sell your boat and give up on fishing for red snapper so that you will not care what is done with the red snapper resource.

Sounds crazy I know but it is the truth.

A law was passed many years ago that said by 2009 NOAA would have to use better data on red snapper because the data collection they are using is not worth a crap.  NOAA has acknowledge this.

Well it is past the 2009 deadline and they still have illegally refused to obey the law.

Congress took action saying that they could not move to a sector separation type system.  They are still pushing this agenda despite the fact that congress made it illegal.

Why?  Because they want to sell the red snapper quota to only a few huge companies.  Guess what Joe blow commercial fisherman will be out in the cold with only a handful of conglomerates controlling the red snapper completely.

Will they succeed?  I don't know, so far they have.

Divide and conquer is their method.  All RS caught on charter boats are caught by recreational fisherman.  But they have managed to pit charter boat fisherman against recreational fisherman.

Ever heard of 30b?  This is only part of how they are doing this.  30b says a charter boat capt can not retain his lic. to fish offshore if he participates in the harvest of any red snapper in state water unless the federal season is also open.

What this means is that if a stated has an open season when the fed. season is closed that capt. will lose his lic.!

This never would have been an issue before but now states are getting so fed up with NMFS rs rules that they are breaking with having the same laws as the feds because the laws are beyond absurd.

La. even is now claiming state waters out to just over 10 miles instead of their historical 3 mile line.

So 30b is the feds way of dividing the recreational sector into two parts.  Those with their own boats and those that fish with charter capts.

Think about it.  The federal govt is going to punish severely a charter capt for allowing (how can he stop it?) a customer to keep an 100% legal fish.  

Feds are regulating what a charter capt. does when he isn't even in waters that they have jurisdiction over.


----------



## Bryannecker (Feb 25, 2013)

*Divide and confuse, create chaos to conquer!*



omegaman66 said:


> This is what is going on.  Noaa/nmfs do not want you to catch any red snapper ever again.  They let you catch some but are trying to drive you to sell your boat and give up on fishing for red snapper so that you will not care what is done with the red snapper resource.
> 
> Sounds crazy I know but it is the truth.
> 
> ...



_Meantime, a battle seems to rage with respect to sale of redfish in Georgia.  See Georgia Fishing Blog: HB 36 and the angst that it has generated.  I am of the opinion that the real issue is as you stated supra. 
" In my estimation, the issue of state waters is far more important to Georgia anglers than the ethereal sale of any redfish!"  This was my response to the discourse that has become rather heated.  _

"Feds are regulating what a charter capt. does when he isn't even in waters that they have jurisdiction over."

_What you refer to is the 1948 act that created the Interstate Fisheries Management Commisssion.  That gives the feds jurisdiction over all twelve Atlantic coastal states even in their own territorial waters.  Membership was optional at the outset but is now manditory. _ 

"La. even is now claiming state waters out to just over 10 miles instead of their historical 3 mile line."  

_I believe that the Atlantic states must follow suit and stated above, stand up to the feds for the reasons you have cited and as I stated in my opening remarks-paragraph. _ 

_My fellow anglers, it is my considered opinion that all of this activism by our regulators is part of a grand scheme to fundimentally change America.  Look around at the current events, not only in fishing, but in the economy and tell me it ain't so,  Joe.  
Our individual rights are under assault, and speaking of assault, the so-called universal background checks is nothing but a "red herring" to build a data base for registration of all weapons.  There are just too many examples of this tryanny for it not to be by a grand design!
The total destruction of America is under way!!!  
Capt. Jimmy_


----------



## How2fish (Feb 28, 2013)

It won't be long and anglers will just forget the rules...where we fish we rarely see a game warden anyway, maybe when the sequester arrives they will have to furlough the wardens ??


----------



## jdgator (Feb 28, 2013)

We are sportsman, we know a thing or two about patience. If they were to tell us its going to be like this 3 more years to rebuild the stocks and then back to normal fishing, I'd be OK. If its in the best interest of the fishery I can wait. But it seems like they don't have an end goal and don't care about us. It does seem like special interests are winning out in this.


----------



## Bryannecker (Mar 2, 2013)

*Incompentence has no boundry!!!*



jdgator said:


> We are sportsman, we know a thing or two about patience. If they were to tell us its going to be like this 3 more years to rebuild the stocks and then back to normal fishing, I'd be OK. If its in the best interest of the fishery I can wait. But it seems like they don't have an end goal and don't care about us. It does seem like special interests are winning out in this.



*I only wish that it would be a mere three years, but they have told us here on the Atlantic coast that the target year is 2032 for Red Snapper!!!  So, many senior anglers may not live to see the re-opening of that fishery.  The inept actions of the various branches of our government would be a big comedy,  if we were not the brunt of their joke!*


----------

